# Backroom location audit?



## Wali (May 30, 2022)

Hey all,

Does anybody know of a Greenfield report that says which TM audited a backroom location? I’m trying to find out who unlocated all items in specific locations in the backroom. I’ve found reports that say who’s audited backroom locations but does not show the exact locations they audited. Thank you!


----------

